# Shop Tip #9 - Work Safely



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the next tip in my continuing series on shop tips. Previous tips are at Tips #1 - #5, Tip #6, Tip #7, and Tip #8

*Shop Tip #9 – Work Safely* 
Even with the HVAC, shop vacuum, and air filtration systems working, there will always be some residue in the air. I use various types of personal protective equipment when working in the shop to keep this residue off and out of my body. This may consist of an apron, gloves, a mask, and safety glasses, depending on what I am doing.
The apron is a standard shop apron designed to keep waste material off my clothes and to prevent carrying it back into the house. The gloves may be nitrile, leather, cotton or synthetic, depending on the material I am handling. Masks are available in a variety of forms, from simple cotton face masks to elaborate respirators with replaceable filter cartridges. I use a mask determined by the materials and type of work am performing.
As Norm says on The New Yankee Workshop, “Safety glasses are the best and cheapest form of safety device available for the shop worker.” I use prescription safety glasses, but keep several pairs of non-prescription safety glasses and goggles available for visitors.
Solvents and cleaning fluids need to be stored and used carefully. Even seemingly harmless chemicals can produce toxic result when inadvertently combined (e.g., bleach mixed with ammonia produces poisonous gas!) Always read label directions and use with adequate ventilation.
Store flammable liquids (isopropyl alcohol, acetone, mineral spirits, etc.) in a metal cabinet. Don't keep oily or greasy rags in the shop. Empty the shop trash can and shop vacuums after each work session. If your shop is not climate controlled, avoid storing chemicals that are affected by heat or cold, especially aerosol containers.
I try to do most of my painting outside of the shop on the covered porch, especially with “shake-the-can” aerosols or solvent-based paints. When I do resort to painting indoors, I use water-based or low-solvent paints.
I have a fire extinguisher mounted next to the door and check it regularly. I use only GFI circuits for electrically operated tools. I have an emergency light that illuminates the shop during power outages. I keep a first-aid kit readily available. I have plenty of shop lighting, both overhead and special-purpose directional types.
Shop safety mostly revolves using around common sense and good working practices. Know how to use and maintain your tools. Put tools away when no longer needed. Avoid trip hazards. Don’t put heavy items on high shelves. Never reach across a tool. Always unplug power tools before adjusting them. And most importantly … never get in a hurry or work when you are tired. To do so is an open invitation to disaster.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I might add With visitors around, put the plug in a line of sight visible location when working on blades like planers and saws, so you can move out of danger quickly if someone grabs the plug. ( saved a finger or 2 doin that )


----------



## phonedrn8 (Dec 27, 2007)

i agree


----------

